# Warhammer Terrain



## Aalidakh (Sep 15, 2016)

So lately I've been having pipe dreams about playing 40k again at some point - I've gotten more into the modeling and painting aspect of the hobby over the last year or two, and have decided to start building some terrain so that I can put together a board to play 40k or <s>Necromunda</s> Shadow War: Armageddon. Everything I've made so far has been built out of hard drive boxes from Newegg, with windows made out of sprue.

My eventual goal is to have a full cityscape with buildings in various states of disrepair, with corrugated iron catwalks and walls.


----------



## Aalidakh (Sep 15, 2016)

Here are some more pics of the first two buildings that I completed; at this stage, I've done the following:

- laid down some shelf liner to serve as corrugated iron roofs, and tiled interiors
- spackled the surface of the exterior walls, primed black, and painted

I loved the dark red building when I was painting it, but now that I'm looking at it next to the other building, I regret the decision. I'm thinking that I should go back and repaint it just so that the buildings can be mixed \ matched more easily, and so that the finished terrain has more of a cohesive theme.


----------



## Spoticus (Apr 18, 2017)

You really impress with the build and texturing out of simple boxes. I found the textures do give that grimdark feel and look great. If there would be something to add, it would be some 40k bits to draw the terrain into the game more. 

Great work!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

The use of sprue as window frames is genius, a simple but incredibly effective use of "waste" material


----------



## Aalidakh (Sep 15, 2016)

rough forms for the next batch of buildings, from being arranged to assembled \ painted.


----------



## Aalidakh (Sep 15, 2016)

beginnings of a modular city

i'm using shelf liner for the corrugated iron materials, which has been cheap and effective - using sprue to provide the frame \ structure for it

i'm also thinking about purchasing some bits in bulk, or looking into generic sci-fi scenery that i can use to decorate the streets \ areas around the buildings, etc.


----------



## Nin (Jun 1, 2017)

That's coming along nicely. It's amazing what texture and paint does to any material.


----------



## Aalidakh (Sep 15, 2016)

Another modular building (or set) in progress.


----------

